# 2x maf r33/r34 wanted



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking for 2x maf for r33/r34 in good condition.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I have two off my 34. I think they are z32s


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I also have two off my R34gtr


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

You both have pm


----------

